# What now? Finishing the process in Texas



## I M A PE (May 20, 2014)

Alright... I passed. Sweet! Let's drink a beer to celebrate! Now what? Where do we get info on paying registration fee, getting a stamp, etc.?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 20, 2014)

Search the forums for this. It has been discussed before. The Texas Board website also lots of good info.


----------



## I M A PE (May 20, 2014)

I took a cursory look at the Texas board site. Looks like we need a registration number to even sign in as a first time user to pay fees...


----------



## DeltaT (May 20, 2014)

For Texas anyway, finishing the process looks like a giant pain. Evidently we have to go someplace and have our fingerprints taken? New policy I guess.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 20, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> For Texas anyway, finishing the process looks like a giant pain. Evidently we have to go someplace and have our fingerprints taken? New policy I guess.


Oh well. No big deal. Passing was the hard part and now you are done with that!


----------



## Wheretostart (May 20, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> For Texas anyway, finishing the process looks like a giant pain. Evidently we have to go someplace and have our fingerprints taken? New policy I guess.


So what is the first step? Do I need to wait till I receive my formal transcript? Or I can just use the notice in my NCEES account?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 20, 2014)

The Texas Board will update their PE roster to include your information. Then it is considered official and you should have your license number.


----------



## Wheretostart (May 20, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> The Texas Board will update their PE roster to include your information. Then it is considered official and you should have your license number.


Hopefully, NCEES will not change their mind... just in case, I saved a screenshot and the pdf notice in my account... in case they change my result later, I am going to defend my score with all the evidence...


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

I thought there was a $200 fee that had to be paid before they would update the roster or release your license #? Can this be paid online?


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

I did the same thing!!

Does anyone know how long it takes for Texas Board to update their roster? This week has been a week of waiting!


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

I called the board. They said this fee must be paid before any license number is issued. They also mentioned they are having problems with the online system that provides the portal for this to be paid..


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

@deltat, thanks for the good info.

did they allow you pay over the phone? how would we know when the portal is open for us to pay?


----------



## Porter_ (May 21, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> I called the board. They said this fee must be paid before any license number is issued. They also mentioned they are having problems with the online system that provides the portal for this to be paid..




did you guys in TX also have to pay an application fee to your state board when you applied to sit for the exam? in WA we only had a $65 fee upfront which covers application, license, and certificate. all i have to do now is wait for my license # and certificate to be issued.


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

I remember paying a $100 administrative fee, and a $250 fee for the exam. But they were both lumped together into the NCEES system.

@pe2b I haven't paid it yet. I am going to wait until they fix their issue. They said they hope to have it up by today or tommorow. I think once it's paid online the process is automated from there. It automatically notifies your reviewer that the application is complete, and from there they issue a license #.


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

@ Porter_, we paid 80 or 50, and now we have to pay $200. They need to hurry up and send the link to payment, I want my license # so my celeb status can be official


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

oh and I found out I don't have to deal with the fingerprint thing afterall since I applied before 1 January 2014.

@pe2B.... are you sure? Who did you pay the $50 or $80 to? I paid $100. IF there was an additional $50 or $80 I paid I need to know because I have been working on my reimbursement report for this stuff


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

oh nice! no fingerprinting as well since I applied last year.

@pe2B, we paid an inital application fee of 50 or 80, and then the 350 to take the exam. also, did the board tell u they will email u a link to make the payment once their system is back up? or do we have to keep calling


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

No, they simply told me to check back later today and try on the online system. Dang. I need to check and see what's going on...in total all I remember paying is $350 total. I need to check on the initial application fee.


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

yep. we definitely paid something before our apps were approved and we were given permission to register for the exam


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> DeltaT said:
> 
> 
> > I called the board. They said this fee must be paid before any license number is issued. They also mentioned they are having problems with the online system that provides the portal for this to be paid..
> ...


Yes, it is $250 to apply for eligibility only...


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> I remember paying a $100 administrative fee, and a $250 fee for the exam. But they were both lumped together into the NCEES system.
> 
> @pe2b I haven't paid it yet. I am going to wait until they fix their issue. They said they hope to have it up by today or tommorow. I think once it's paid online the process is automated from there. It automatically notifies your reviewer that the application is complete, and from there they issue a license #.


I was thinking we pay flat rate everywhere in this country. It turned out we are charged way more than other states, WTH


----------



## I M A PE (May 21, 2014)

Weird. The "next steps" link on NCEES that forwards you to your grades on the TBPE site says:

"*I passed the PE Exam. What is the next step? How do I get my seal?*

We will mail an approval package to you in the next few weeks. This package will include the approval letter, seal imprint form and instructions and PE license certificate. 

To speed up the process of obtaining your seal, we will also send you a seal imprint form and seal vendor instructions via email. Send in the completed seal imprint form to us after getting your seal made per the seal vendor instructions. "

I would have just waited for this to come in the mail... Now I'm confused... try to log in or what? You guys tell me if you have luck logging into the TBPE site to pay your fee.


----------



## Porter_ (May 21, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > DeltaT said:
> ...


is that purely to your state board and just for application? if so that's nuts. in WA we had a $65 application fee and a $350 (Mechanical) fee to NCEES to take the exam. that's it.


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

alright guys... the 'payment portal' is up and ready for everyone to throw down their $200.


----------



## I M A PE (May 21, 2014)

How do you log in? It looked like to me that you need a registry number to log in.


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

I just logged in through the same portal I would use to check the status of my application


----------



## I M A PE (May 21, 2014)

Link please? I can't find it.


----------



## DeltaT (May 21, 2014)

https://engineers.texas.gov/app/user/login


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

Just paid!

Let's get this party on the road arty-smiley-048:


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

.


----------



## I M A PE (May 21, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> https://engineers.texas.gov/app/user/login


Thanks!


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

PE2B said:


> Just paid!
> 
> Let's get this party on the road arty-smiley-048:


I only saw my PE number is granted, but my criminal record check is not received. I didn't see the payment...


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> PE2B said:
> 
> 
> > Just paid!
> ...


http://engineers.texas.gov/status

try this link. it should ask for some details and say something like click a link to pay b4 review or so


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> Wheretostart said:
> 
> 
> > Porter_ said:
> ...


Yep, purely to texas pe board, just for approval for exam, and then $350 to NCEES. I have to say, man, it is so expensive to take a PE exam. according to my last conversion with my department, I may receive one reimbursement in case I pass.
I didn't give much thought to the $250 state fee, but now I totally agree with you... that's nuts..


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

PE2B said:


> Wheretostart said:
> 
> 
> > PE2B said:
> ...


weird, I went to this site, and then put in my last name, DOB and social, click login, and then I logged in. It said, our system indicates that your PE license was successfully issued and that your PE number is 123456. Please log in to ECHO to manage your license...

Below that is logout.

The problem is, I cannot log in ECHO...and cannot register


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

@wheretostart, did u apply after Jan 1 2014? this may have to do with the fingerprinting and criminal record check things.


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

PE2B said:


> @wheretostart, did u apply after Jan 1 2014? this may have to do with the fingerprinting and criminal record check things.


I guess I am in different situation from you guys. I originally applied for approval in 2012, but ended up taking the exam this year. Maybe I need to call the board...


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

ok so I have my license # but I can't log in to ECHO as well...


----------



## I M A PE (May 21, 2014)

I applied in 2012 but it gave me a statement with info about getting my fingerprints done. I think we all may need to have it done no matter when we applied. Apparently renewals need to do it too so it doesn't appear there is any grandfathering.


----------



## I M A PE (May 21, 2014)

Ncees "next steps" link forwards me to TBPE which tells me "I passed the PE Exam. What is the next step? How do I get my seal?

We will mail an approval package to you in the next few weeks. This package will include the approval letter, seal imprint form and instructions and PE license certificate.

To speed up the process of obtaining your seal, we will also send you a seal imprint form and seal vendor instructions via email. Send in the completed seal imprint form to us after getting your seal made per the seal vendor instructions. "


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

Has anyone been able to log into ECHO


----------



## Wheretostart (May 21, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> I applied in 2012 but it gave me a statement with info about getting my fingerprints done. I think we all may need to have it done no matter when we applied. Apparently renewals need to do it too so it doesn't appear there is any grandfathering.


we have been fingerprinting everywhere, why can they just share the database....


----------



## I M A PE (May 22, 2014)

Looks like I'm all done?!? I am now showing in the state roster with a grant date of 5/21/2014 and an expiration date and a PE license number. Maybe I don't have to do the fingerprinting after all (since I originally applied in 2012). Also, if there is a required state fee of $200, I guess it paid it at some point in the past 2 years.


----------



## Wheretostart (May 22, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> Looks like I'm all done?!? I am now showing in the state roster with a grant date of 5/21/2014 and an expiration date and a PE license number. Maybe I don't have to do the fingerprinting after all (since I originally applied in 2012). Also, if there is a required state fee of $200, I guess it paid it at some point in the past 2 years.


Me too! I just called the board, and was told that the only thing I need to do now is to get my seal, and I can do the criminal check when I renew my license next year.


----------



## I M A PE (May 22, 2014)

Awesome... now I need to work on getting Civil added as an area of competency to my Mechanical.


----------



## Wheretostart (May 22, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> Awesome... now I need to work on getting Civil added as an area of competency to my Mechanical.


sounds a good idea. don't know if it makes sense for me to study for a PE in a different area of electrical... no matter which area in Electrical, the roster will always say ELE....or maybe I can get a mechanical in HVAC?


----------



## I M A PE (May 22, 2014)

I'm working in civil now but took the Mechanical test purely because I felt a better chance to pass. I just read the board rules. You can have an area of competency added one of three ways: 1) additional degree, 2) SER with 4 years of experience verified by at least one PE in the new field, 3) exam. I'm going for number 2 since I've always worked kind of a hybrid of mechanical and civil. I'm hoping my original SER and references will suffice. I need to call the board and see if that works or if it needs to be 4 years of experience after the initial application or what...

It's been 2 years since I originally applied and if I had to wait another 2 before submitting a new SER, I'd consider taking a crack at a civil exam.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 22, 2014)

Got my License number today from TX. My stamp is already on order. They said the official certificate comes in a couple weeks.

Waiting on the conversation with the boss........


----------



## I M A PE (May 22, 2014)

Golden Eagle. I'm looking at stamps now. Did you order the 2" or 1 5/8"? I'm not sure which is more common. I'm waiting on my office neighbor to get back from lunch to see which he has. From where did you order it?


----------



## Wheretostart (May 22, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> I'm working in civil now but took the Mechanical test purely because I felt a better chance to pass. I just read the board rules. You can have an area of competency added one of three ways: 1) additional degree, 2) SER with 4 years of experience verified by at least one PE in the new field, 3) exam. I'm going for number 2 since I've always worked kind of a hybrid of mechanical and civil. I'm hoping my original SER and references will suffice. I need to call the board and see if that works or if it needs to be 4 years of experience after the initial application or what...
> 
> It's been 2 years since I originally applied and if I had to wait another 2 before submitting a new SER, I'd consider taking a crack at a civil exam.


Thanks for the tips! since getting a new degree is most likely not an option for me, I need to find another PE in the area I would like to add to my resume, then work on it. civil always goes with mechanical, so you made a right choice of combination


----------



## Wheretostart (May 22, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> Got my License number today from TX. My stamp is already on order. They said the official certificate comes in a couple weeks.
> 
> Waiting on the conversation with the boss........


You are acting fast, thumb up


----------



## StarPE (May 22, 2014)

Got my License # and i'm about to order my stamp! wooohooo!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 22, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Got my License number today from TX. My stamp is already on order. They said the official certificate comes in a couple weeks.
> ...


Yeah, I kind of had to get going on the stamp because the TX board requires you stamp a document for them before you can do anything. You also only have 60 days to do so. It will be nice to get it in the mail next week.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 22, 2014)

PE2B said:


> Got my License # and i'm about to order my stamp! wooohooo!


What kind of stamp did you get? I just got the plain rubber stamp but there are a lot to choose from!


----------



## JM67 (May 23, 2014)

anyone any idea how long it takes to get added to the roster?


----------



## DeltaT (May 23, 2014)

should be within 24 hours of paying your $200 fee


----------



## JM67 (May 23, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> should be within 24 hours of paying your $200 fee


Thanks DeltaT.


----------



## StarPE (May 23, 2014)

Golden Eagle PE said:


> PE2B said:
> 
> 
> > Got my License # and i'm about to order my stamp! wooohooo!
> ...


I got so confused with the options too! I ended up ordering a plain rubber stamp and ink pad from engineerseals.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2014)

Generally the type of stamp you get is mandated by what's listed in the respective state's code of conduct. Once you have the proper stamp format determined, you can pick which stamp will work for that. When I purchased my stamp, I bought the self-inking one and it is great. Even purchased some additional refill ink. The wife has the rubber stamp with an ink pad and the pad is constantly drying out on her. I think I convinced her to get the self-inking variety.


----------



## StarPE (May 23, 2014)

I knew I should've got the self inking one. I was thinking the stamp pad will be good for changing colors or what not. We'll see how it goes. Hopefully it gets delivered next week.


----------



## rmartinez05 (May 23, 2014)

I'm getting the embosser! It just looks (and feels) cool!!!


----------



## Wheretostart (May 23, 2014)

Golden Eagle PE said:


> Wheretostart said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Eagle said:
> ...


oh, really?! I don't know that part. I need to work on it next week after the holiday.
seems I am going to be babysitted by EB forum through every aspect of getting my license


----------



## I M A PE (May 23, 2014)

In Texas you have to send the state a wallet sized photo of yourself and a sample of the mark(s) of your stamp(s)/seal(s) and signature. I imagine this is for records so that they could theoretically identify a forgery. And, yes, there is a 60 day time limit. I've been reading select parts of the law. I've posted a link below. I think there will be detailed instructions in the packet with your certificate that should be coming in the mail in the next week or two. Maybe they're already in the mail. I'm going to try to get my stamp ordered today.

http://engineers.texas.gov/downloads/law_rules_122512.pdf


----------



## I M A PE (May 23, 2014)

What websites have you folks ordered from?


----------



## rmartinez05 (May 23, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> What websites have you folks ordered from?




www.thestampmaker.com

Use code "winter2014" to get an extra 10% off.


----------



## I M A PE (May 23, 2014)

I just ordered from https://www.acornsales.com/

I like their style of self inking stamp and it includes an electronic seal.


----------



## StarPE (May 23, 2014)

I used engineerseals.com


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2014)

PE2B said:


> I knew I should've got the self inking one. I was thinking the stamp pad will be good for changing colors or what not. We'll see how it goes. Hopefully it gets delivered next week.


And some times, the state code goes so far as to mandate what color ink you use. Generally black or blue are acceptable.



PE2B said:


> I used engineerseals.com


lusone:


----------



## DeltaT (May 28, 2014)

could someone post on here when you receive your "packet" from the board in the mail? That would be pretty helpful for me. I assume this contains a pocket card, certificate, and other useful information. I am on an assignment out of state and it would be nice to know when to be expecting it so I can get it forwarded my way as I will likely be out of state for a couple of months. Thanks in advance


----------



## iwire (May 28, 2014)

what's the rush of getting a stamp?  I am more wanting to get the certificate so I can framed it with the pencils


----------



## I M A PE (May 28, 2014)

iwire said:


> what's the rush of getting a stamp?  I am more wanting to get the certificate so I can framed it with the pencils


You might be kidding and in that case, the rush is so that I can stamp everything in sight.... the loft beds I built for my kids, the home theater wiring, the cat, etc.

Seriously though... in Texas we have 60 days to send the state and imprint of our seal. It's already day 7.


----------



## Wheretostart (May 28, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > what's the rush of getting a stamp?  I am more wanting to get the certificate so I can framed it with the pencils
> ...


good point  , I mean the stamp everything part


----------



## UncivilWolf (May 29, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> Ready for PE said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


Is there any restriction in the rules about stamping things like that? Will the board get irritated if I stamp my Christmas cards?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

^ send one this December to the board and report back.


----------



## StarPE (May 29, 2014)

I thought that was only me that went home and stamped my little heart out. I stamped all the available paper at my house and then had a shredding party! fun stuff


----------



## solomonb (May 29, 2014)

As a matter of fact, review your state statues on use of the stamp!!! As much fun as it is to stamp everything in sight the first few days that you get your new stamp, there are rules on what can and cannot be stamped. Practicing it at home and then shredding becomes no problem, because whatever you stamped is shredded at the end of the night. However, read your state rules, use of the PE stamp is governed by laws in many jurisdictions.

You sure don't want to risk losing the stamp to some act of buffoonery-- in today's world, that might just happen. Just a point to consider.


----------



## JM67 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone any ideas on when we can expect to receive the certificate and pocket card?


----------



## rmartinez05 (Jun 6, 2014)

JM67 said:


> Anyone any ideas on when we can expect to receive the certificate and pocket card?


I received my certificate yesterday! Pocket card comes separate.


----------



## StarPE (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh I better check for mine today!!!


----------



## DeltaT (Jun 6, 2014)

what are the dimensions of the cert? I'm not big into framing tons of stuff, but I figure this is a big enough accomplishment to merit one...curious as to what size frame I would need.


----------



## JM67 (Jun 6, 2014)

Got the certificate and pocket card today. Heading to look at getting it framed tonight.


----------



## DeltaT (Jun 6, 2014)

Size?


----------



## Reivax (Jun 6, 2014)

So is the pocket card delivered in a separate package? Are there additional requirements to get one?


----------



## JM67 (Jun 6, 2014)

Reivax said:


> So is the pocket card delivered in a separate package? Are there additional requirements to get one?


----------



## JM67 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes both certificate and pocket card came separate but ended up in the mailbox the same day.


----------



## JM67 (Jun 6, 2014)

DeltaT said:


> Size?


I believe it's just regular 8.5 x 11 but I didn't measure it


----------



## I M A PE (Jun 9, 2014)

I got my pocket card but haven't seen any sign of the certificate yet.


----------



## StarPE (Jun 9, 2014)

Got both on friday


----------



## I M A PE (Jun 9, 2014)

Joked with my wife that it was a letter telling me that they'd made a mistake on the exam results.


----------

